# Training a Part? Possibe?



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

I took a 2-hr grooming class and I showed the instructor Sierra-style bangs and it didn't quite work out. I think she may have cut the spiky bits a little too wide an area (I'll post a picture later today). Anyway, she mentioned that they have a Hav that comes in and the owner had over the course of time trained the hair to part just above the eyes instead of falling forward over the eyes. 

Can that be done? Anyone know how you can train a part?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

siggie said:


> Can that be done? Anyone know how you can train a part?


I'd like to see an answer to that. Mine in coat look like they're wearing sunglasses with the fur in the face. If I put the hair in a ponytail it's a race to see how fast the others can get it out.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Train the hair to go around the tops of the eyes? I want to know the trick too!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Hair gel...*

A little hair gel works wonders...


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Linda, will that eventually lead to the hair doing that w/o the gel?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ani, no it won't... hair gel only works the time that it's being used. Afterwards, it will flop back down again.  If you don't like the top knot, cutting the bangs is the only thing that works... that's what I do.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Lina said:


> Ani, no it won't... hair gel only works the time that it's being used. Afterwards, it will flop back down again.  If you don't like the top knot, cutting the bangs is the only thing that works... that's what I do.


I didn't mind the topknot, but I got a lot of crap about it from my family. I cut it to see if I like that better. I won't know if I do until it starts to grow out a bit. I need to see what the maintenance will be like.

Do you have a close up of Kubrick's face so I can see if her cut was similar to how you do it?

The groomer did make sound like they were able to make it stay w/o having to use any product. :suspicious:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Here you go... it's a large pic so you can see it better. I think this was taken right after a cut... a week or two after what it looks like here, it looks better. I usually cut it shorter than I like at first to make sure it lasts longer. Maintenance is about once every 6 weeks or so. 



Oh and I found one exactly two weeks after a cut for you:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

That's exactly how I cut Roxie's bangs too... only I cut it longer than I think I want it and just do it twice. I'm a chicken... afraid I'll cut too much! 

And by the way.... what a doll-face he is!!!!!!! His eyes are just dreamy.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Carolina, Kubrick is adorable. Those were great photos to show the Sierra-style bangs! 

Lincoln's hair doesn't stand up that way - I wish it did! He's a topknot boy.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

It does look like the Sierra style at the 2 week point. Right now it's looking for shorter than the 1st photo. 
Thanks Lina!!! You've given me hope his hair will stand up like that as it grows out.


----------

